# Forum Growth Statistics - Posts And New Members



## Silver (1/5/14)

Hi all

I am pleased to report that the forum is growing fast, both in members posts and new member registrations.

I have pulled the monthly stats from October 2013 to the end of April 2014. I intend keeping an eye on these stats going forward.

*Monthly Posts


*


The monthly posts is growing quickly. It was 4,335 in January and *13,526* in April
At this rate, it should be over 15,000 for May and I wouldn't be surprised if its above 20,000 per month in the next few months
*New Member Registrations*
*


*

New member registrations shot up to *122 *in April
Note that the 115 registrations shown in December 2013 was influenced by the Christmas carol competition that led to about 50 members joining. However, these members have subsequently not contributed much and many have not been seen since. So to adjust for those, I put in a red dot at about the 65 level, where I estimate it should have been for that month. 
April therefore marks the first month of over 100 new members
The total member count is now at 531, as of the forum's home page
I would not be surprised if we get to 1,000 members during the month of August

The stats above are drawn from the forum's internal admin software. They show the activity of our members and our posts. Bear in mind that these stats exclude the growing interest from visitors, who are not members and just browse the site without posting. @Gizmo is keeping tabs on the overall web visitors separately.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Die Kriek (1/5/14)

Great stats!! Please do keep updating it, great to see how well the forum is doing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

Thanks Hi Ho! It seems we are on track for total world domination!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/5/14)

@Silver 

Here is December Forum Baby that is addicted to the forum!! Thanks for the stats. It is nice to see how vaping is growing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/5/14)

Indeed, the growth on this forum does reflect growth in vaping.

I also think it shows what a great forum we have with such great members

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/14)

*Member Posts and User Registrations - MAY 2014*

*Monthly Posts
*



The monthly posts has levelled off but still reached a new record of *13,744 *in May.
This is lower than my previous prediction of 15,000 but at least it's moving in the right direction 
*New Member Registrations*


??

New member registrations was *117 *in May (slightly down from 122 in April)
That means on average about 4 new members each day
Once again I have put in a red dot for Dec 13 (The 115 registrations shown in December 2013 was influenced by the Christmas carol competition that led to about 50 members joining. However, these members have subsequently not contributed much and many have not been seen since. So to adjust for those, I put in a red dot at about the 65 level, where I estimate it should have been for that month.)
*The growth in this forum continues to show that vaping is on the increase but also that we are a great bunch of people on here! Well done to all for your contributions and assistance you have given to others.*

The stats above are drawn from the forum's internal admin software. They show the activity of our members and our posts. Bear in mind that these stats exclude the growing interest from visitors, who are not members and just browse the site without posting. @Gizmo is keeping tabs on overall web visitors and traffic in several other threads.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

*Member Posts and User Registrations - JUNE & JULY 2014*

Apologies, I missed June 2014, so this post covers June and July.

*Monthly Posts*




The monthly post count made a new record in June and was stable in July.
It was *16,389* in June and *16,318* in July
That's over 500 posts a day!
 
*New Member Registrations*




New member registrations was *152* in June and a record *218* in July
For July it means an average of just over 7 new registrations each day
Once again, the red dot for Dec13 to denote the adjusted registrations for that month.
Interestingly, despite the new member registrations growing a lot in July, the total post count was stable.

The front page of our forum currently shows a total of 1,073 users. This reflects the total number of users that have signed up to date. However 93 of these users have been banned since they were spammers. This means we currently have 980 bona fide members! We are sure to pass the 1,000 mark soon.

*The forum continues growing at a rapid pace and credit must go to everyone for making it such a great place.*

The stats above are drawn from the forum's internal admin software. They show the activity of our members and our posts. Bear in mind that these stats exclude the ever growing interest from visitors, who are not members and just browse the site without signing up and posting. @Gizmo is keeping tabs on overall web visitors and traffic in several other threads.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/8/14)

Silver said:


> *The forum continues growing at a rapid pace and credit must go to everyone for making it such a great place.*



Agg it's my pleasure. I aim to please 

Just kiddin. Thanks for stats and great forum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Amazing stats... wonderful to be a part of this juggernaut!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

At this rate, vaping is gonna take over  and the smokers will form a forum of outcasts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Morne (11/8/14)

This is awesome stuff!!! Thanks all


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

I love seeing pics of things goin' up 

Big ups to all members great and small, without you we wouldn't be here learning and lolling... I love this forum :hug:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (12/8/14)

well done members."smoking is dead and vaping is the future" 1000 members and 500 post a day that's not bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/14)

*Member Posts and User Registrations - AUGUST 2014*

*Monthly Posts*




The monthly post count was fairly stable in August at 16,542 posts
That's an average of 533 posts per day
*New Member Registrations*




New member registrations was a new record at *276* in August
This means nearly 9 new registrations per day
Once again, the red dot for Dec13 shows the adjusted registrations for that month.
Once again, despite the growth in registrations, the total post count remains fairly stable. 

The front page of our forum currently shows a total of 1,368 users. This reflects the total number of users that have signed up to date. However 185 of these users have been banned since they were spammers.

This means we currently have *1,183* bona fide members! *We are proud to have passed the 1,000 mark! *

*Once again, the forum continues growing and credit must go to everyone for making it such a great place. *

The stats above are drawn from the forum's internal admin software. They show the activity of our members and our posts. Bear in mind that these stats exclude the ever growing interest from visitors, who are not members and just browse the site without signing up and posting. @Gizmo is keeping tabs on overall web visitors and traffic in several other threads.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

*Member Posts and User Registrations - SEPTEMBER 2014*

*Monthly Posts*




The monthly post count declined in September to *12,514 *posts. This is a decline of 24% from August's 16,542 posts
There were quite a few changes to the forum template, which could explain some of this decline

The post count in the first 8 days of October is 3,683 which suggests that at this rate, October should be back up to above 14,000.

*New Member Registrations*




New member registrations was down to *201 *in September. This is down from 276 in August.
This means nearly 7 new registrations per day
Once again, the red dot for Dec13 shows the adjusted registrations for that month.
The forum software suggests there are a total of 1,293 bona fide users after removing spammers.

*Despite activity levels slowing a fair amount in September, the forum continues to grow. 
Let's see if activity will accelerate in October.*

The stats above are drawn from the forum's internal admin software. They show the activity of our members and our posts. Bear in mind that these stats exclude the ever growing interest from visitors, who are not members and just browse the site without signing up and posting. @Gizmo is keeping tabs on overall web visitors and traffic in several other threads.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Silver said:


> *Member Posts and User Registrations - SEPTEMBER 2014*
> 
> *Monthly Posts*
> 
> ...



this is awesome to see such growth. also a true indication of how beneficial this forum is to all its members.


----------



## crack2483 (9/10/14)

I think post count would be directly influenced by new member sign ups as new members tend to ask a lot more questions and in turn members reply. 

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> I think post count would be directly influenced by new member sign ups as new members tend to ask a lot more questions and in turn members reply.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk



Agreed @crack2483 
But what is interesting is that in August, new member registrations continued moving up strongly yet the post count was stable.

The Admin & Mod team are analysing the September figures in conjunction with the overall site traffic and we are discussing the possible causes. 

There are a number of things that happened in September. 
- Several high posting members were away, 
- we had the template issue and the Tapatalk issue 
- and even the transition to better weather  
- We also had the postal strike which has slowed down VapeMail and associated posts on new gear  

Fascinating stuff indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed @crack2483
> But what is interesting is that in August, new member registrations continued moving up strongly yet the post count was stable.
> 
> The Admin & Mod team are analysing the September figures in conjunction with the overall site traffic and we are discussing the possible causes.
> ...


'i actually think that majority of the post come from seasoned members and not as much the newbies. the trend i noticed is that majority of the noobs that do ask questions mostly fade away after the inital few days or once they settled with their new purchase.
just an observation on my part.
ive watched the monthly top poster for the last 3 months and the top posters always look somewhat the same

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

It's been a while since I have updated these stats. The last update was to SEPTEMBER 2014. So this update includes the data for 4 months from OCTOBER 2014 to the end of JANUARY 2015.

*Member Posts and User Registrations - OCTOBER 2014 to JANUARY 2015*

*Monthly Posts*




The monthly post count has been in a range from 12,500-16,000 for the past few months. 

Glad to see it hasn't dropped off
The post count increased a lot in January - probably "new year resolution effect" 

*New Member Registrations*




New member registrations declined slightly in October and November - then increased nicely in December and January. 

In January we saw 235 new user registrations - that is nearly 8 per day. 
Once again, probably a function of many new vapers making new year's resolutions to stop smoking.
The forum software on our front page suggests a total of 2,193 members. I am going to be using this metric from now on because it's simpler and more transparent. 

*Bottom line is that ECIGSSA is healthy and kicking. After a slowdown in the last quarter of 2014, things are heating up again and we have had an excellent start to 2015. Happy vaping to all!*

The stats above are drawn from the forum's internal admin software. They show the activity of our members and our posts. Bear in mind that these stats exclude the ever growing interest from visitors, who are not members and just browse the site without signing up and posting. @Gizmo is keeping tabs on overall web visitors and traffic in several other threads.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/15)

Little doubt that Vaping is taking over the world! Thanks Hi Ho!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (2/2/15)

These are fantastic stats. No doubt the tobacco industry is panicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (2/2/15)

Very nice! Thanks Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

It's been two months since I have updated these stats. The last update was to JANUARY 2015. This update includes the data for 2 months (FEBRUARY and MARCH 2015)

*Member Posts and User Registrations - FEBRUARY and MARCH 2015*

*Monthly Posts*





The monthly post count dipped quite a bit in Feb - but there are only 28 days in Feb - and understandable given the enthusiasm seen in January with the new year resolutions and all.
It recovered a bit in March to the 12,500 level

*New Member Registrations*




New member registrations continued increasing in February to reach an all-time record of 287. That is quite remarkable. An average of over 10 a day!
It declined a bit in March to 250 - but still near record levels.
The forum software on our front page suggests a total of 2,691 members. 

*Bottom line is that ECIGSSA continues to be alive and well. I am sure the quarter ahead is going to be a fabulous one. Happy vaping to all!*

The stats above are drawn from the forum's internal admin software. They show the activity of our members and our posts. Bear in mind that these stats exclude the ever growing interest from visitors, who are not members and just browse the site without signing up and posting. @Gizmo is keeping tabs on overall web visitors and traffic in several other threads.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (4/4/15)

Thanks for the update

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks for the update



Its a huge pleasure @zadiac!
Thanks for that


----------

